
Watch “Coronavirus: Microdroplets Transmission” on YouTube - xbmcuser
https://youtu.be/Ch5GwLg0I58
======
xbmcuser
This is why masks are important for infected and uninfected. After looking at
it wearing a mask when out should be the default even without the current
pandemic.

